# What do you think?



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We are new to nigerian..I got a few ladies to give Bleu job security during our mini saanen breeding program...these girls are unregistered..but Im wondering what good qualities to look for when we decide to get more ladies ..registered..since Bleu and Rodger are both registered..We only have to ladies right now 

here is Genevive....she is one year old ( September baby) chocolate brown...I do love her look...it pleases me : ) 

Next is Trudy...multicolor...she will be a year come next month..I like her look too...again..not sure what to look for if we grow this herd...


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Well...I'm no help, but I think they are gorgeous!

Have you seen this article? What am I thinking! I'm sure you have, but I thought it was interesting read. http://idgr.info/index/articles/nigerian-dwarf-goats-in-america/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes.. naunnie..Ive been trying to learn a bit on nigies...we only have the two does and two bucks right now..but I may want to grow the nigie herd at a much later date..either way I love my girls..and my boys..I just dont know if they meet the nigie good looks lol..A friend raises some registered girls ( I got Trudy from her) once hers kids out I just might snag a few..she has a few does that are absolutely stunning..


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

First time I saw Blue's picture...I thought WOW! He is stunning! Looking forward to seeing his kids!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> First time I saw Blue's picture...I thought WOW! He is stunning! Looking forward to seeing his kids!


Me too ...es a little brat but handsome...I bred him to a solid black lamancha doe...its her FF so thought it would be good. Now that I lost Thunder I wish I bred her to him..but cant go back and fix that..:sigh:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are both pretty girls! If their look pleases YOU, then that's what matters. I personally don't like the "uphill stance" they want all dairy goats to have so will never have true "show quality" goats until they decide they don't like that look again. LOL 

As for "good qualities" to look for. The ND should just be a smaller version of a dairy goat. So look for a miniature dairy goat. Too simple, right? Nigies should follow the same conformation as most other dairy goats. There will be some differences in heads, ears, etc. but other than, basically the same.

I missed the picture of Bleu (I guess)...can you point me to it?


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

They look beautiful to me too. :-D
One of my does was higher at the rump than the withers at one year of age. (She was "all about the bass…") :ROFL: The vet dismissed my concerns -- I don't think it affects their milking ability or health if the rump is higher. Having an uphill stance (withers higher) does seem to be a preference in style in show goats, but it does not seem to affect function if they are not. (People, feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.) Anyway, she did level out and withers are higher now.

Cant wait to see how they turn out and what they produce.:-D


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Here ya go Carmen. :-D http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/few-pix-my-goaties-173092/


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you Naunnie! OMG! He's AWESOME!! Can't wait to see what he throws!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

kccjer said:


> They are both pretty girls! If their look pleases YOU, then that's what matters. I personally don't like the "uphill stance" they want all dairy goats to have so will never have true "show quality" goats until they decide they don't like that look again. LOL


:lol: I think you'll be waiting for a long, long time then! They've been bred to look like that since the late 60's :lol: It's a huge thing for them 

Cathy, overall, you want Nigerians to look like a miniature version of a standard dairy goat. Same structure, good milk ability for their size, dairy character, etc.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: I think you'll be waiting for a long, long time then! They've been bred to look like that since the late 60's :lol: It's a huge thing for them


LOL I won't be holding my breath then! hehe


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks All...: )


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

glndg said:


> They look beautiful to me too. :-D
> One of my does was higher at the rump than withers at one year of age. (She was all about the bass&#8230;" :ROFL: The vet dismissed my concerns -- I don't think it affects their milking ability or health. It does seem to be a preference in style in show goats, but does not seem to affect function. (People, feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.) Anyway, she did level out and withers are higher now.
> 
> Cant wait to see how they turn out and what they produce.:-D


I thought the preferred Uphill form for dairy referred to being higher at the withers than the rump? Is that correct and preferred? I got tangled up in the wording in this post!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Hmmm...looks like SOMEBODY wasn't clear. 
Yes, the show preference is that they be higher at the withers. My vet was not concerned with a goat being higher at the rump. I'll fix that post. :thumbup:

P.S. Hope that helps. "All about the bass" refers to a song where a woman says she is "all about the base, no treble."


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , so here's my critique :mrgreen:

Adorable face , has cute ears , lovely brown coloring and a cute nose 
And for the second one…..same as above but change brown to multi colored :laugh: :crazy::leap: 

Congrats on your new additions , they are so cute  
And , i agree , if they please you , thats all that matters :thumb:


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Very pretty. I have a few miniature sables, (any saanen nd x that has color is a miniature sable) 

Great milk production and fantastic personalities.


----------

